
Show HN: Rapscallion, a faster async React SSR - divmain
https://github.com/FormidableLabs/rapscallion
======
rogerjin12
Does it address this issue?
[https://github.com/facebook/react/issues/1739](https://github.com/facebook/react/issues/1739)

~~~
divmain
We're discussing that here:
[https://github.com/FormidableLabs/rapscallion/issues/51](https://github.com/FormidableLabs/rapscallion/issues/51)

It should be relatively straightforward to add - its just a matter of deciding
on the right level of abstraction.

------
yodon
Rapscallion is a React VirtualDOM renderer for server side rendering

